# Odd Ball Jar?  M base   diff Underscore?



## towhead (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a half gallon Ball MASON.  The word Ball has the underscore not attached to the L... ( like the 1893-1896 jar)  But the word Ball is not written the same.  Ball looks more like between 1896-1923.  Also, there is a letter M and either a 6 or 9 on the bottom.  ?  Is the underscore just messed up, and what about an M-as  usually I see numbers.  Thanks -Julie


----------



## towhead (Apr 2, 2011)

.


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Your jar is circa 1910 (ish).....it was made with the disconnected underscore...#239-1 in RB #10.....they price at about $4-6 for the hg, quart and pint......I can just about assure you that they would sell for more than that.....esp the half gallon jar......

      David


----------



## towhead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info David!  -Julie


----------

